# Diamondback Axis Year



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

*Diamondback Axis: Help finding Year*

I had a 1990? Diamondback Axis, I believe. It was the bright orange with black tiger stripes paint scheme. It was a steel frame with a rigid front fork. It was all XT and had the rapid fire shifters on it. The rapid fire plus had just came out right after I bought it and I bought a set to put on the bike. Can anybody tell me the exact year of this bike off of my description and possibly some pictures? I am looking for one just for sentimental reasons and a exact year would help. Thanks so much.


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

I remember the paint scheme, but not the exact year. Shimano introduced the push-push rapidfire STI brake/shift levers in 1990, and rapid fire plus (push/pull) at the XT level in the middle of 1992 -- kind of a '92 and a half intro.

In order for the push/pull XT shifter/servo wave brake levers to have just come out, that time period was spring of 1992.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Ray Dockrey said:


> I had a 1990? Diamondback Axis, I believe. It was the bright orange with black tiger stripes paint scheme. It was a steel frame with a rigid front fork. It was all XT and had the rapid fire shifters on it. The rapid fire plus had just came out right after I bought it and I bought a set to put on the bike. Can anybody tell me the exact year of this bike off of my description and possibly some pictures? I am looking for one just for sentimental reasons and a exact year would help. Thanks so much.


I have a 1991, pictured below with non-original fork. You can find the 1991 catalog at the link below:

http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/

Maybe yours with that paint scheme was a 1992?


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't tell you how much I appreciate all the info. I think it probably was a 1992. One of these days I will find one. Thanks Again.


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

*DB Axis*

You mean one like this? Pretty nice frame. True Temper OX tubing. I picked this up just for the parts.


----------

